# Snoway Plow Pricing - Breather plug problem



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello:

I purchase a snoway plow that the owner told me needed a new p"breather plug" on the main hydraulic cylinder. (NOT the filler cap on the reservoir tank). He had put a bolt in it, as the part had gotten lost somehow.

Everything seems to work fine, but I would like to put what Snoway calls the "Plug Breather" I look it up and it looks like a 38.00 part. That is insane... but... is there anything else that I can substitute for it? Is the bolt OK, or do I need this "breather". I hope it is made of gold. Any comments would be appreciated!
Matt


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

How old it this unit? What size piston shaft does it have in the lift ram? What is the plows serial number? 

Do you have a Snoway part number on the bleeder?


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess I should have noted that. The manual it came with says 18DX, (18DX100775) as does a serial number on the frame. (serial 18DX10147). However, the previous owner seems to have crossed out the model number and wrote the letters ST80G. It is supposed to be about 10 years old now. i"ll have to check on the piston size shaft, as I have it at my office right now. The part number for snoway is Part 96100960. Matt


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, on the upper part of the frame their is a serial number ALP100615, and on the pump is is serial numb er 1439, and model DE-1005-A.

SIDE NOTE This unit does not have down pressure. The owner has a price list in with the manual, and it looks like for 35 bucks, they could have had down pressure. I must be missing something here... why would someone not pay 35 bucks more on a $3000 plow to get down pressure?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok so just to confuse you more What kind of control do you have? Is it a yellow box with black toggle switches or a gray handheld with membrane switches. Is the grill plug a metal Deutsh plug or a small black plastic AMP plug.


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

It is the metal Deutsh plug I think. Kind of big round silver (aluminum) plug. The control is yellow, with black retangle toggle switches.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK so you have a 18DX with a fenner pump.

Do you have a part number for the breather?


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, it is part number 96100960. I found a parts blow up on the net, and that is the part number it designated for this "breather plug"


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go hang around your local hydraulics repair house a little bit. That is a very standard breather with common pipe thread you can get it cheaper. The hardware store will have a pipe plug you could just drill a hole in if you want but I would find a breather with a screen. If you want to build a ghetto version use a street el, a short piece of pipe, some steel wool and a cap with a 3/8 hole.


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

OK. thanks for the help. I will try that. I also will think twice about a Snoway next time. It seems like a nice plow, but it is sad when they have a "stick it" attitude towards supplying parts. Thanks for your help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You have a plow that has been out of production for 15 years be glad the parts are still available as low as the production rate of gravity Snoways is and the lack of currant demand. I would bet that will be the only one of those breathers Snoway sells all year, and that is above their suggested list but someone has to pay the shipping charges for that one piece from WI.


----------

